# Info on Fall Turkeys North of Medora



## xcav8r (Aug 21, 2006)

I am absolutely brand new to Turkey hunting, and I have two tags for North of Medora. Any Info? What would be a good source for Fall hunting tactics?


----------



## grande (Mar 5, 2006)

There should be lots of them this year, I've hunted there a few times. Never have called them in, I spot and stalk.


----------

